# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  *****پست جــامع****شرایط ثــبــت نــــام دانـــشـگاه ؛ اینترنتی + حضوری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## dadash

سلام دوستان
انشاءا... که موفق باشین

شرایط ثبت نام چطوریه؟؟؟
کی و چگونه ثبت نام خواهیم کرد؟؟؟؟؟

لطفا افراد با سابقه ، نظر بدن و شرایط ثبت نام  رو واسه افراد تازه ورود به دانشگاه  توضیح بدن.

خیلی ممنون

 :Y (512):  :Y (487): 



تذکر !!!!!

دوستان  عزیز ، لطفا در تاپیک حاشیه نروید و از بحث کردن در مورد مطالب غیر مربوطه خودداری نمایید.مرسی

----------


## Maestro Arman

دوستان با تجربه حتما بیان یه محبتی بکنن کامل فرایند ثبت نام تو دانشگاه های سراسری رو توضیح بدن ....

جوری نشه که بریم بعد باز برگردیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nima77

من یه سوال داشتم
دوستام میگن باید کارنامه قبولی کنکور رو هم ببرم مدرسه واسه گرفتن مدارک
درسته؟
اونوقت چ کارنامه ای ببرم؟ امشبی رو یا اولیه؟

----------


## zz.nnt

> من یه سوال داشتم
> دوستام میگن باید کارنامه قبولی کنکور رو هم ببرم مدرسه واسه گرفتن مدارک
> درسته؟
> اونوقت چ کارنامه ای ببرم؟ امشبی رو یا اولیه؟


مدرسه به من گفته امشبی رو باید ببرم

----------


## _saeed_

دوستان خواهشا کمک کنید.ممنون از استارتر.

----------


## optician

سلام به همه دانشجو ها :Yahoo (4): 

فرآیند ثبت نام خیلی سادست ... شما همونطور که سایت سنجش رو هر دقیقه رفرش میکردین از این به بعد سایت دانشگاهتون رو بالا پایین کنید... اگر تا شنبه اعلامیه ای در سایت دانشگاه قرار نگرفت ، مطابق دستور سازمان سنجش عمل کنید... یعنی به ترتیب حروف الفبا به محل دانشگاه مراجعه کنید و حضوری ثبت نام کنید 
تعدادی از دانشگاه ها اعلامیه منتشر میکنن حتی بعضی هاشون هم تماس میگیرن... مطابق اون اعلامیه برخورد کنید... ممکنه دانشگاه با توجه به شرایطش یک سری مدارک مازاد بر مدارک زیر نیاز داشته باشه ولی این مدارکی که براتون یادداشت کردم همه دانشگاه ها ازتون میخوان

اونهایی که کد های دو رقمی در نتایج انتخاب رشتشون داشتن مثل کد 22 برای بورسیه سپاه حواسشون جمع باشه ، یکشنبه توی سنجش یک اعلامیه ای قرار میگیره... ممکنه ازتون بخوان برای معاینه پزشکی یا مصاحبه به یک ادرسی برین ... اگه مصاحبه یا معاینه قبول شدین دانشگاه فعلی که توش ثبت نام میکنید باطل میشه و بورسیه میشین

توکل کنید به خدا ... اصلا فرآیند پیچیده ای نیست... منتها اگر شهر های دور قبول شدین خودتون رو برای مسافرت آماده کنید

----------


## dadash

up

----------


## MOHMAD

راهی هست که به جای نیم سال دوم نیم سال اول برم دانشگاه؟

----------


## سلامی

خیلی متشکرم

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اون اصل دیپلم چیه ??????

----------


## Masood11

نکته: برای پسرا، ثبت نام اینترنتی یه جور جکه!! باید حتما برید دانشگاه تا گواهی نظام وظیفه بدن و ببرید +10!( یعنی مهر و امضای دانشگاهو میخاد!) پس هم برای ثبت نام حضوری و هم غیر حضوری باید برید دانشگاه و اگه مث مال من راهتون دور باشه، دو سه روز باید اونجا بمونید تا کارتون تموم شه!! البته خوشبختانه مرکز استانا معمولا مسافرخونه و اینا دارن! شهرای دیگه ممکنه دردسر بشه!

----------


## saeedkh76

بچه های شیراز باید مدارکی که تو سایت ثبتنام گفته شده رو آماده کنن و تو زمانای مشخص برا هر گروه (بر اساس حروف الفبا) مراجعه کنن جهت ثبتنام
تو شیراز بچه هایی که مدارکشون هم کامل نبود خیلی اذیتشون نمیکردن و همونجا بهشون فرم میدادن که پر کنن
نمیخواد استرس بگیرید

----------


## Masood11

> اون اصل دیپلم چیه ??????


همون گواهی پایان دیپلم!

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

منظور شما کارنامه هست? چون من گواهی پیش دارم فقط

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

جان ما جواب بدید

----------


## Masood11

> منظور شما کارنامه هست? چون من گواهی پیش دارم فقط


نه، مدرسه باید 2 تا 3تا گواهی بده! یکی پیش یکی دیپلم و یکی اول و دوم!

----------


## محمد جلالی

> بچه های شیراز باید مدارکی که تو سایت ثبتنام گفته شده رو آماده کنن و تو زمانای مشخص برا هر گروه (بر اساس حروف الفبا) مراجعه کنن جهت ثبتنام
> تو شیراز بچه هایی که مدارکشون هم کامل نبود خیلی اذیتشون نمیکردن و همونجا بهشون فرم میدادن که پر کنن
> نمیخواد استرس بگیرید


*سلام دکتر ، 
این ثبت نام اینترنتی چیکار کنیم پس ، سایت هی ارور میده!!*

----------

